# Snow driving with my three year old mini Bishop



## Laura Leopard (Feb 13, 2010)

He's still new to the whole idea and God keeps giving me great training opportunities for him. We don't see snow like this in Georgia very often so I jumped at the chance to drive him. He did well. I hope to have him ready to show in driving this year. He's not there yet, but he's doing great for the time he's been under cart.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 13, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Looks like you are having fun.

All the white stuff we got was on top of 4 inches of ice. Now it's a swamp. I'm jealous.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 14, 2010)

He's really pretty. That looks like so much fun just trotting along thru the snow. Doesn't look like it bothered him with all the white stuff on the ground.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 14, 2010)

You know, I say it every time I see him but Bishop looks SO MUCH like Turbo!!!



I really get a kick out of watching you train him as he's a year ahead of my boy and it's like sneaking a peek into the future. (Okay, so he's a lot more golden in his fuzzies than my silver buckskin baby but the rest is eerily familiar.)

I love the second and fourth photos- he looks great. So elegant and leggy! How tall is he now?

I'm thoroughly jealous of your snow. We've had ONE FLURRY this entire winter and not a flake since, and none of it stuck. It's my own fault though...I finally got the stalls rigged for heated buckets and bought a sled and innertube and the stuff for the horses to pull it.



Bad Leia!

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like you are both having fun! Bishop looks like a miniature Fjord!! Made for snow


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 14, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> You know, I say it every time I see him but Bishop looks SO MUCH like Turbo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia...I'm still waiting to see your pics of Turbo. Bishop is probably 36 inches if I had to guess. I'll know for sure at our first show. I can't wait to clip him down this year. I'm hoping he looks like a big boy and not such a baby like last year. He does look like a mini Fjord with all his hair. I let it go all wild and crazy during the winter. Ohhh and the golden you speak of...it's called Georgia Red Clay



!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 14, 2010)

Laura Leopard said:


> Leia...I'm still waiting to see your pics of Turbo. Bishop is probably 36 inches if I had to guess. I'll know for sure at our first show. I can't wait to clip him down this year. I'm hoping he looks like a big boy and not such a baby like last year. He does look like a mini Fjord with all his hair. I let it go all wild and crazy during the winter. Ohhh and the golden you speak of...it's called Georgia Red Clay
> 
> 
> 
> !








I keep waiting to get some photos that show the similarity and only recently have had some luck with that. I'll post soon! Too bad Bishop is that big, he's the second horse I've found that would make a fine pair partner for Turbo someday (the other one is even a silver buckskin!) but both are around 36" and Turbo, while measuring darn near 34" at the rump right now, is built downhill and shows every sign of remaining technically A-sized. *fingers crossed since he was SUPPOSED to be a pair with 33.5" Kody*

I have no doubt that when clipped down Tee is going to look every bit as babyish as Bishop did last year. All that fur gives a lovely preview of maturity though, doesn't it?





Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree, he is a beautiful boy!! And he looks like he is loving his job. Well done!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2010)

I've always liked him a lot and have quite a few siblings to him here. He's looking really good


----------



## sedeh (Feb 15, 2010)

You both look like you're having fun out there!! Way to go! He's really a handsome boy.


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Laura- photos of Turbo are up on the main forum.





Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree that Bishop looks an awful lot like Turbo. I saw the video before I looked at this thread and thought the very same thing. He is a lovely driving horse and I am sure you are going to have a ton of success with him if you compete him!


----------

